# Housing D. Desiccata together



## Andrew (Jan 9, 2005)

Can Desiccata really be housed together? I have 8 nymphs, 1 of them is a male and I do not want it to be kept with the females. I want to house the other 7 females together in a 10 gallon tank with lots of hiding places, etc. They are all the same size(exept 1 which is 1 molt ahead of the others). The tank is plenty big for them.

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Jesse (Jan 9, 2005)

It is always safer to house them separately. members of the same sex supposedly can be kept together from hatchling to adult. If they have been kept separate for some time, chances are they will not get along when reintroduced to each other, so I would not risk it.


----------



## Orin (Jan 10, 2005)

I've reared D.desiccata for many generations and have never lost a nymph to cannibalism (can't say that about any other species) but then I always chicken out when they get some size.


----------



## Andrew (Jan 10, 2005)

Great, thanks for the input everyone!  

Thanks,

Andrew


----------

